# Morning ball bustin.



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Figured I would let you tag along on the morning shooting session. Nothing fancy, just pure fun. 
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

What a cool morning fling them balls..Nice shooting my friend..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I like your setup.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting!!! Looks like you are using a pair of boxer shorts for your backstop ... or maybe your mother-in-law's bloomers .... :rolling: :rolling: :rolling:

Nice way to start the day.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

nice practice session! Fun way to start the day.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks guys  yeah I need to build a new carchbox soon. Thanks so much for the great comments! And Charles they might just be  and it stops the anmo dead!


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nice shooting


----------

